# Lighting Help



## johnmoss (Jul 24, 2007)

I need to get new lighting for my tank. the tank is 55 gallons.

Currently I have two 18" flourecents..........I want to upgrade so I can grow plants, etc.....

I dont have too much $$ to spend.

I saw this light on Ebay.....has anyone used it or can recomend another?

http://cgi.ebay.com/48-Power-Compac...ryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

PS - I posted this in Saltwater by mistake.......my tank is freshwater


----------



## threefingers2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have 2( GrowGlo )in my 55 gal. plants do great.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

johnmoss said:


> I need to get new lighting for my tank. the tank is 55 gallons.
> 
> Currently I have two 18" flourecents..........I want to upgrade so I can grow plants, etc.....
> 
> ...


jm:

I am lost here as a 55G is 48" long and two 18" lamps are 36".

Your Ebay link led to a dead end.

I found *this on Ebay * but does it not seem odd that this fixture is less than 1/2 the price of *a typically respected brand fixture?*

You might consider *this fixture*.

TR


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

try flora-sun,made by zoo med aquatic,their not that expensive and work great.


----------

